# NEED TACH HELP PLEASE!!!!!



## korber (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello Iam haveing the biggest problem with my 2002 altima 3.5l SE. I have a 5.5" monster tach but I can't install it i have brought it too 4 places and no one can doit .. any info on how to install it would be greatly appreciated thanks so much.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

does it have a stock tach? if so you should be able to tap into it.


----------



## korber (Jul 8, 2005)

yeah its got a stock tach but i was trying to see if I could find another way around it .. i have a multi coil set up and an older tach that i like .... .. theres no distributor so that wont work (damn it) and i cant think of anything else to tap into...any ideas???


----------



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

OOOHHH i have the answER!!!!!! its an auto meter MONSTER Right?? well you need an adapter... runs about 180$ i know cuz i had the same god damn problem.. call up auto meter and they will point you in the right direction on which kinda adapter you need...... =)

-Brandon

p.s THat ***** huh you spend about 250$ on the tach itself then the car is ***********and you need an adapter for it which almost cost just as much as the tach... GAY





korber said:


> yeah its got a stock tach but i was trying to see if I could find another way around it .. i have a multi coil set up and an older tach that i like .... .. theres no distributor so that wont work (damn it) and i cant think of anything else to tap into...any ideas???


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rare said:


> p.s THat ***** huh you spend about 250$ on the tach itself then the car is ***********and you need an adapter for it which almost cost just as much as the tach... GAY


Please read the forum rules on language...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

You can tie into the tach signal wire coming out of the ECU... you'll just need to find the correct color from a FSM or other resource.

This isn't a Altima, but same method should apply

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/may03/tach/


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have the 05 FSm and was going to look it up for you, but considereing the significant changes on the 05 model, it probably wouldnt be the same


----------

